# Come evitare di subire chiamate commerciali sul telefono di casa?



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Qualcuno di voi sa se c'è un modo per evitare questa incredibile rottura di scatole? 
Ormai è veramente diventato irritante. Mi chiamano almeno due volte al giorno (Teletu in particolare sono 20 giorni di fila che mi chiama) e spesso durante le ore dei pasti (soprattutto a cena) costringendo me o i miei familiari ad alzarci da tavola per rispondere. Esiste quindi un modo per non farsi più chiamare?


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

In teoria basterebbe iscriversi al Registro delle Opposizioni (registrodelleopposizioni.it).
Dopo che sei iscritto potresti denunciare al registro chi ti chiama e beccherebbe multe salatissime. Il problema è che i call center spesso sono di società terze e se ne fregano comunque. Ad ogni modo è meglio che nulla...


----------



## Sesfips (25 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho un metodo semplicissimo.
Sul mio telefono di casa posso vedere il numero di chi mi chiama. Quando vedo che è un numero privato, solitamente sono questi che rompono le scatole a non finire. Quindi, semplicemente, non rispondo, o metto giù subito.


----------



## Angstgegner (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io ho un metodo semplicissimo.
> Sul mio telefono di casa posso vedere il numero di chi mi chiama. Quando vedo che è un numero privato, solitamente sono questi che rompono le scatole a non finire. Quindi, semplicemente, non rispondo, o metto giù subito.



.


----------



## O Animal (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Io ho un metodo semplicissimo.
> Sul mio telefono di casa posso vedere il numero di chi mi chiama. Quando vedo che è un numero privato, solitamente sono questi che rompono le scatole a non finire. Quindi, semplicemente, non rispondo, o metto giù subito.



Eh ma hanno imparato ad aggirare anche questo sistema e stanno iniziando a chiamare con numeri di Milano, di Napoli, di cellulari e se metti giù comunque ti hanno fatto alzare da tavola...


----------



## Sesfips (25 Ottobre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Eh ma hanno imparato ad aggirare anche questo sistema e stanno iniziando a chiamare con numeri di Milano, di Napoli, di cellulari e se metti giù comunque ti hanno fatto alzare da tavola...



In tal caso, alzi la cornetta, ed esprimi esplicitamente, e garbatamente, il desiderio di essere lasciato in pace per il resto della vita


----------



## Fabry_cekko (25 Ottobre 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> In tal caso, alzi la cornetta, ed esprimi esplicitamente, e garbatamente, il desiderio di essere lasciato in pace per il resto della vita



di solito non lo faccio quasi mai, mi sono lamentato in questi ultimi 2 giorni che chiama ogni giorno Enel...ma continuano a farlo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Ottobre 2013)

Non ne posso più neanche io. E' diventato un incubo. Poi rompono parecchio, perché cercano "la titolare". La "titolare" è morta rispondo. Il problema è che la telefonata finisce sempre con qualche vaffa da parte mia perché non se ne può più.

Fastweb, quanto rompono, chiamano un giorno sì e uno no.


----------



## juventino (25 Ottobre 2013)

Io sto seriamente pensando di trollarli ogni volta che mi chiamano.


----------



## Liuke (26 Ottobre 2013)

Io ho il numero privato a casa e raramente ricevo chiamate di questo genere. Potrebbe essere una soluzione


----------



## prebozzio (26 Ottobre 2013)

Io non rispondo mai al numero fisso, chi mi vuole mi chiama al cellulare.

Il fisso lo toglierei del tutto, ma mia madre vuole che lo tenga perché è il numero storico della sua famiglia e teme venga poi dato ad altri


----------

